# Looking for a nanny



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

We are looking for an experienced nanny for our 1 year old daughter, who may come to our place at 8am and leave at 7pm. Anybody can recommend?
We have a bad impression of nurseries. Once went to see one and left our baby with nannies while walking around. When we came back, nannies were chatting in the corner and our baby along with the other one were sitting in the baby chairs without any attention. Any ideas?


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you mean a maid or an actual nanny? If a nanny first of all would be expensive and secondly very difficult to find


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In addition, to employ someone full time would mean you would have to sponsor them. Either that, or you have to go via an agency, if there is one for nannies. To be honest, there are few proper nannies in the UAE, as many people will only pay maid wages for this service.

I understand that there are several very good nurseries in Dubai, so please don't judge them all by the one you saw. I am sure someone with children can point you in the right direction.

-


----------



## Kuisys (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello, I am living with my fiancee here. She is 25 years old and is looking for a similar job. Originaly we are from Lithuania, and can talk in English and Russian languages. She has teachers degree. 
What are your expectations and what kind of salary do you propose. For more information you can write me to [email protected]
Good luck.


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

im just wondering if you managed to find a nanny, or put your child in nursery?
My son attends a private nursery in the uk, and its been wonderful. i intend on finding a nursery when i arrive in dubai in 8 weeks, so day time child care is fine, however i would like to find a reliable trustworthy and qualified babysitter for some evenings so my husband and i could go out for a few drinks. literally once a month would be fine. Dont particularly care about the cost if she was an honest and qualified. 
Does anyone see this as being an option? (from what ive read, honest qualified baby sitters dont exist in dubai)


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

My daughter is in a daycare in California, US and when we move to Dubai within 8 weeks we will be needing to put her in a nursery, so please can anyone suggest some good ones either in Mirdif area or Spring area as we didnt decide where we would be living in once in Dubai?
Thank you


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

To be honest we still didn't get anyone. The problems we are facing are the following:

1. Nurseries close latest at 6pm and we work will 7pm - out
2. Most of babysitting offers on the Internet are not safe simply cuz they offer parents to bring their kids to the apartment of nanny somewhere in International city and God knows how many kids will be "taken care of" in 1-bedroom apartment of a "Keralite lady" - out
3. Nanny lives too far from us and not willing to spend long time to reach our place - out
4. Most of good nannies would like to live in your house and get visa sponsorship - out (if you want some privacy and don't have a huge house)
5. There are agencies offering professional (as they say) nannies from phillipins and sri lanka. As per my experience they are same as any other nannies, who charge 1500-2000 AED per month, but through agency it will cost you around 4000 AED per month - out

The best way to find a nanny if recommendation of friends/colleagues, especially for part time nanny you shouldn't have any problems as it's only for couple of hours.

With regards to the nurseries, there are lots of British ones, so I don't think you will face any problems. Just be ready to pay from 3000 to 6000 AED per month.

Good luck!


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Can anyone please suggest any nurseries around Mirdif or Spring?


----------

